# What is this? - M69, south of Leicester



## 502152 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a fantastic site! Found it by accident looking for Chartham near Canterbury and liked it so much I signed up. Anyway...

I have been driving up and down the M69 for years and have always been intrigued by what appear to be concrete towers on by the side if the Leicester-bound carriageway, not far from the M1 junction. Obviously unable to take any photographs as I'm driving. Google Maps indicates that the area is LE9, which Google also indicates is Earl Shilton.

The link http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=M69shows there to be a pool to the north east, with Mill Lane on the far side. Select "M69, Leicestershire LE9 7, UK" and enlarge.

Can anyone tell me what the structures are/were for?

Ken


----------



## cardiffrail (Sep 29, 2010)

Its the remains of what appears to be either an old brickworks or limekiln. There is extensive quarrying in the area, the local ground is what is called Mercia Mudstone Group, formerly the Keuper Marl. This material is used for brickmaking. 

I went there last week, and got some pix, but didnt post as I thought it was a bit small. I will do a report this evening.


----------



## 502152 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info...I look forward to seeing your images!

Ken


----------



## cardiffrail (Sep 29, 2010)

I have posted a report under a separate heading

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16480[/ame]


----------



## 502152 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks _cardiffrail_, a very interesting set of images.

Ken


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 1, 2010)

good night time view from the top of them for some light trails of the motorway


----------



## sta999 (Mar 15, 2011)

if its the same towers as in cardiffrail's post the area is used by earl shilton trials club quite often as a venue for competions, great days for looking around!

estc.co.uk


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes that would be the same place.


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 23, 2011)

been there before, im from earl shilton, yeah theres a massive quarry nearby, access is easy but there isn't much of interest there, that place was my 1st report but i think it was that uninteresting and my pics were a bit shit that it ended up in the fail bin! 

would make a cool hang out place if you're young and wanna get drunk with your friends though!


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice one for clearing this one up,spotted many times from motorway and always wondered what it was.

Thanks


----------



## cardiffrail (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect, but I drove past today and the site looks like theres some pikeys camped up there.


----------

